# Samsung LNB40 occasionally says "mode not supported"



## JimAtTheRez (May 9, 2008)

when I change channels on my HR22-100. It appears to be when I change from a channel in 480 or 720 to one in 1080. As I say, this only happens a couple of times a week. The only "fix" I have found is to turn the TV off and back on. Thanks in advance for your help. This forum has some very astute minds. BTW, I am using an HDMI cable, and the picture is excellent.


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

This is typically a timing issue with the HDMI interface and the mode switching. Unless there's a firmware update for your TV, it's unlikely that this is going to go away.

This is why I usually recommend people use Native OFF, especially if you are a "channel changer" instead of a "DVR playback" type TV watcher.


----------



## boulder_gp (Apr 1, 2003)

I have similar issues with a Samsung LN-52A650, running what I think is the latest firmware (and connected via HDMI, running Native Mode on my receiver). I've found that changing the Source on the Samsung to something other than HDMI, then back to HDMI usually resolves the symptoms, but unfortunately not issue.

Other than a firmware update from Samsung (this has happened through 2 or 3 firmware updates) the only other resolution I'm aware of is to either use a connection other than HDMI or (as the previous poster states) to turn Native Mode off on your receiver.


----------



## Clemsole (Sep 8, 2005)

Go into setup on your HR and enable 1080 and disable all others that way the HR will only output 1080 and you will not be switching to a different res every time you change the channel. Works great on both of our tv's


----------



## RACJ2 (Aug 2, 2008)

I have a Samsung LN40B and was getting the mode not supported message. I had to turn off 480i to prevent that from happening, but not sure if your having the same issue. If you want to try it, Go into setups, HDTV, TV Resolutions and remove the mark next to 480i. That way it will still change the resolution to match the channel, except on 480i channels it will use 480p.


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

My buddy's Samsung did this the day I hooked it up for him , I had forgotten to uncheck 480i in the resolutions screen, leaving the others checked. Sammy's dont tend to like 480i over the HDMI cable, never happened again after that change.


----------

